

Show HN: GitHub issues on Windows 8  - nigelsampson

This is my first personal Windows 8 app (I've worked on a couple during my day job) with the goal being a way for me use GitHub issues as a small Kanban Board as well as just generally managing issues.  It's been a reasonably pain free experience building the app and would love to know what you all think and suggestions for the future.<p>Windows Store Website: http://apps.microsoft.com/webpdp/en-NZ/app/hub-bug/bb5d3903-dd05-4a44-9c4e-f5c2a9651905<p>App Website with silverlight video: http://compiledexperience.com/windows-apps/hub-bug<p>Youtube Version of the above video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_9_jDx3QSQ<p>The Windows Store doesn't have voucher codes but it's available with a seven day fully featured trial.<p>The planned roadmap includes Markdown Support, Issue Events and Timeline, Push Notifications and Live Tiles.<p>Would love your feedback.
======
blutonium
This looks really good, definitely going to pick it up when 8 comes out.

Playing with the 8 previews, I've had problems with the density of not-called-
metro-anymore interfaces and a mouse. 90% of this looks workable, and
hopefully the rest will follow.

